
One Weird Trick for Keeping Female Employees from Quitting - Mz
http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/03/study-women-30s-leave-jobs-because-money.html
======
pink_dinner
"Don’t assume we want to become mothers. And if we already are mothers, don’t
assume that we’d rather have fewer hours or responsibilities. "

This isn't just an assumption. Pretty much every woman I worked with that
became a mother, cut their hours, and focused less on their career and more on
their family. This isn't a bad thing, but on the flip side, you can't expect
to get paid the same amount (or get as many promotions) as someone who is
willing to work many more hours.

"young women identified finding a higher paying job, a lack of learning and
development, and a shortage of interesting and meaningful work as the primary
reasons why they may leave."

You could replace 'women' with pretty much anyone in this situation. I'm not a
woman and I have left jobs for all of the above reasons.

"You could work with them to develop their skills and use their talents in
interesting, meaningful ways"

I'm getting fatigued by special treatment and double-standards that are
becoming acceptable. The only way to succeed is to find your own interest in
your career. An employer can't develop your skills, you need to take
responsibility for this yourself.

"You can default to paying them even more money, and you just might get lucky
and have them stick around a while longer"

So women should get paid more than men for simply being a woman? Why isn't
this considered sexist?

"PAY WOMEN MORE. Pay us what you pay our male co-workers who do similar jobs"

This narrative keeps getting spun, but there have been numerous studies on pay
and women in the workforce and when you compare similar jobs, hours,
educations, and skill levels, women get paid around the same as men.

Logic says that if pay were this different, we would see entire IT companies
staffed with women. Companies are always trying to reduce costs. This just
isn't happening.

It happens in other industries where companies know they can hire illegal
immigrants and underpay them.

Why does 'diversity' have to be just another form of sexism?

